# black powder pistols



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have some THAT have not been fired all colts and two rugers.

I have some where around 5 out 6 for sale. price range between $400 _ $500
depending on which one, 
walker
dragoon
1860 army
1861 navy


the rugers are stainless and blued


right now I'm having a hard time moving around to take pictures back surgery and to list all that have need some help with that. if interest in the pistols call [email protected] 801-888-2601


----------

